# A guide for nutrient rmoval of cornstalks



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Found this, a very good guide to nutrient removal of corn stalks.Would need to find your current P&K costs.

Corn Stalk Nutrient Removal Update

I figured it out for todays fert prices here..53 for P and .46 for K

P 5.2 lbs x 0.53 = 2.76
K 23.4 lbs x 23.4 = 10.76

$13.42 per ton of stover removed.I presume this is on a dry matter basis.(correction based on 20% moisture )


----------



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

If I read that right it said 20% moisture. How many ton of cornstalks per acre do you remove there when you bale?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

nwks baler said:


> If I read that right it said 20% moisture. How many ton of cornstalks per acre do you remove there when you bale?


It varies alot with different varieties.Last fall I took off 1.9 ton acre.It was a field of Coventional corn so stalks were drier and broke up more then VT3 varieties.Just ran the V-rake threw standing stalks and baled it.Nice dry bedding 10-12%.

Shread and rake you should get about 2.5-3.5 ton acre.That would be baling it all and leaving it black.


----------



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Cy. Here they also have a dollar value on the residue for helping hold moisture in the soil. (I forget how much) But it along with nutrient loss verry little ever gets baled. Funny how different things can be here vs there.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

nwks baler said:


> Thanks Cy. Here they also have a dollar value on the residue for helping hold moisture in the soil. (I forget how much) But it along with nutrient loss verry little ever gets baled. Funny how different things can be here vs there.


Yea ground and weather varies greatly across the country.HERE we actualy have seen yield increases by taking off the stalks.Are ground is cold & wet in spring and by taking it off it helps it to warm up & dry off in spring.


----------

